# My girls first matching dresses.



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I finally took some time and made the girls their first matching dresses today. Nissa was more interested in the latest hatch of dragon flys than looking at me for the camera but you get the idea. :blush: Nya has already grown so much in 3 weeks I'm thinking this will be the only time she gets to wear this dress. :smcry: Thanks for looking!








See, I know how to look at Momma but Nissa doesn't. I must be a big girl.









I love my sister.
























Sweet little Nya.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!! I love it - they're just perfect! Makes me want a girl sooo bad. I love yellow on our pups in the summer. Each picture is just darling. I love the one where they're looking at each other and the one when little Nya is looking right up at us.You are pretty talented and quick at making these dresses - I totally have puppy dress envy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The girls look beautiful in their new dresses, i especially love the picture where they look like they're kissing.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim the girls look so much alike, I know your having the time of your life with them. Nya is growing abit.:wub: LOVE the dresses :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nissa and Nya look gorgeous in their dresses. :wub::wub: And, I LOVE the dresses ... beautiful! :wub::wub:

I love all of the pictures. And, I especially love the picture of the girls with their backs to the camera and Nya looking up! Too Cute!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful dresses and beautiful models!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Those pics are so darned adorable I love Nya's expressions in all of them. She is way too cute and she still looks so tiny next to Nissa. Beautiful dresses as always :wub:.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love those two little "Miss Hollywood's" in their yellow dresses!!!:chili: The pictures are just great and I love the green grass against their little outfits! Kim, their first outfits are adorable~~~glad you had pictures made~~:chili::chili:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh, these are sooooooooooooo cute..I love them.. Now I wish I had learned to sew...I have five little girls that would look so cute dressed alike.. The two boys also.. Did you buy a pattern or did you make your own? Good job Kim.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my heavens are those pics and those girls to die for!!! Just love the one of them giving each other a kiss!! Could they be any more precious? Kim, you are truly blessed with those sweet, beautiful girls. 

Oh...the dresses are spectacular! Almost forgot to even look at them I was so overwhelmed with the white fluffy cuties. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, that third pic just made me laugh. I hope she doesn't break her neck looking back like that. 
Cute little dresses too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just precious!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

way too cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG Kim, I love that little girl. Her and Nissa are perfect together. I love their dresses and I'm sure when Nya outgrows this one you'll have more waiting. 
You really need to post pictures more often of your beautiful girls. :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww, they are so adorable!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

That's the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Double adorable! I've been waiting to see your girls in matching dresses! They are just TOO CUTE!! :wub::wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, my gosh! They are both so cute! Love, love, love the dresses - yellow looks wonderful on them - very summery.

Linda


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Like two little rays of sunshine!
Your going to have so much fun dreaming up their sweet outfits!
Nissa must love being a big sis!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What fun you're having with your girls!!!! LOVE IT!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Kim!

GREAT job with the dresses! They are lovely, just perfect!

The girls are adorable! Your baby is exactly the age of our Lucy! 

The girls look beautiful!

Allie


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Love it ! Love it ! Love it! You are very talented !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow those are super pretty dresses! I LOVE that yellow on the girls!!!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh my.... they are both beautiful and I love the dresses, too!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

adorable!!

puppies sure do grow fast!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such beautiful dresses on your pretty girls!!:wub::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

aaahhhh!!!! They are so cute. You did a 
fantastic job. They are so lucky to have
you as a Mommy.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG what adorable girls....I love their dresses, so perfect for this hot weather!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments. I'm just loving having two fur-girls to spoil after raising two skin-sons. It's like having Barbie Dolls all over again! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: GREAT PICTURES..... sisters forever!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Kim. Stunning. Your girls and their dresses.
xoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

You so such a nice job on the dresses! What a pair of cute chicks!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh MY!!!!!!!!!!! Those dresses are soooo cute and the photos of your girls are precious!:wub::wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute xx


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how adorable, what little dolls...the dresses are beautiful too.
now I want a girl :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Nissa and Nya are very photogenic and look precious in the summer dresses with the cheerful colours!

Kim, great job! The embroidering is fantastic! :aktion033:
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oooo how pretty n summery , loooove the color n the dresses !! too cute , i also want a girl soo bad .. too cute , both girls are beautifull , i loove the pics .. cant decide which one i like more


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kim - those are the cutest dresses and two cutest girls ever.:chili::chili: I loved the first and second picture -- they both looked very regal in the first and then the kissing shot. :heart: As always your dresses are spectacular. I can't believe Nya's going to outgrow it soon. Cut down on that kibble until summer's over.:HistericalSmiley: They're adorable. Thanks for brightening my day.


----------

